# Trackpad et scroll ?



## yagoceron (22 Août 2003)

J'ai fait une recherche mais je trouve rien.

Attention cette question est peut-être TRÈS con mais bon, j'essaye de bien me renseigner avant un possible switch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Est-ce que le trackpad des Powerbook/iBook permet le scroll comme sur les portables PC ?


----------



## Floppy (22 Août 2003)

Si c'est principalement pour le Web que tu poses la question, sache que tous les navigateurs acceptent l'usage de la barre d'espace pour faire défiler le texte d'une page écran et shift-barre d'espace pour remonter.

De plus, les touches de défilement haut et bas ne sont pas loin du touchpad. On y accède aisément du petit doigt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yagoceron (22 Août 2003)

Merci Floppy.

Je savais pas pour la barre d'espace... m'ouais... d'accord.

Mais c'est franchement dommage pour la fonction scroll du trackpad parce que c'est top (surtout quand c'est vertical ET horizontal).

On dirait parfois qu'Apple ne veut pas reprendre un truc du monde PC (et pour le coup ce n'est pas MS qui a inventé ça) pour le qu'en dira-t-on ou par orgeuil. Un peu comme l'absence de bouton droit.

Aïe... je sens que je vais me faire frapper.


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

je suis tout a fait d'accord, c'est super chiant que cette fonction ne soit aps dispo...

apple pourrait quand même la proposer, en option dans les pref system...

parceque franchement, espace et les fleches c'est pas pratique du tout!


----------



## olof (22 Août 2003)

Heu, c'est quoi ce système de scroll qu'il y a sur PC ???

Merci d'éclairer ma lumière


----------



## CharlesX (22 Août 2003)

tu definis que a droite ton Trackpad sur x cm de large par sa hauteur te permet de scroller. En fait, il suffit passer le doigt de haut en bas pour descendre sur une page.
Meme principe en bas du Trackpad  pour aller a droite et a gauche.

Maintenant, j ai vu qu il rajoute une molette dediee ou deux boutons a cote sur certains PC portables.


----------



## Seg (22 Août 2003)

Essaye de voir la : http://gnufoo.org/ucontrol, l'onglet scrolling de uControl permet peut être de faire ce que tu veux.

S.


----------



## Floppy (23 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout a fait d'accord, c'est super chiant que cette fonction ne soit aps dispo...
> 
> apple pourrait quand même la proposer, en option dans les pref system...
> 
> parceque franchement, espace et les fleches c'est pas pratique du tout!


Si tu es gaucher, c'est pas terrible. Pour un droitier, je ne vois pas où est le problème. Cela dit, bien sûr, ce serait bien qu'Apple proposât cette option.
Perso, si Apple proposait un deuxième bouton sur les portables, je préférerais qu'il fût à gauche ou au dessus car mon pouce est toujours sur la partie droite.


----------



## yagoceron (23 Août 2003)

Seg a dit:
			
		

> Essaye de voir la : http://gnufoo.org/ucontrol, l'onglet scrolling de uControl permet peut être de faire ce que tu veux.



Oui ça m'a tout l'air d'être ça sauf qu'apparemment ici tu dois quand même appuyer sur une touche en même temps mais c'est toujours mieux que rien.

Merci Seg.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un a-t-il utilisé ce logiciel ?


----------



## Seg (24 Août 2003)

> Quelqu'un a-t-il utilisé ce logiciel ?



Moi       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je ne l'utilise que pour le scrolling avec le trackpad, tout va bien sauf qu'il ne veut jamais se charger au démarrage, je dois le relancer à la main ... mais je ne reboote pas souvent donc ...


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2003)

je vais tester quan dje retournerai sur mon ibook...


----------



## yagoceron (25 Août 2003)

Re-merci Seg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis à part le fait que tu dois le lancer à chaque démarrage, ça fonctionne sans problèmes ? Aussi bien que sur un portable PC ?

Mais tu dois bien appuyer sur une touche en même temps, non ?


----------



## Claude number X (25 Août 2003)

Sur mon powerbook, le trackpad est configuré en cliquer/glisser /glisser vérouiller. Sur une page web je clique 2 fois sur la barre bleu à droite de la fenêtre et c'est bon, l'effet est le même. On consulte rapidement de haut en bas en s'arrêtant quand on veut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tant qu'on a pas les doigts trop lourd quand on les repose sur le trackpad)
J'aurai bien essayé l'autre logiciel pour voir si c'est plus pratique mais j'suis gauché


----------



## dan38 (25 Août 2003)

Test super. 
Pour la touche Fn à tenir appuyer, il y a déja besoin de garder un doigt disponible pour Ctrl et shift, alors ...

Pour l'autochargement, vérifie les réglages de l'onglets Option, il m'a value valider les 2 options concernant le login pour que cela reste actif au redemarrage.

Concernant le comparatif avec les PC, on peut y ajouter dans chaque coin des fonctions genre Fermeture, [Retour], page suivante, précédente. 
Je vous laisse devider dans quels coins : cela devient plus court et plus rapide que l'aller chercher le bouton en haut de la fenetre.


----------



## Seg (25 Août 2003)

yagoceron a dit:
			
		

> Re-merci Seg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah oui



> Aussi bien que sur un portable PC ?



j'ai jamais essayé sur un portable pc, faudrait tient ...



> Mais tu dois bien appuyer sur une touche en même temps, non ?



oui, j'ai laissé la config sur la touche Fn, j'ai justement toujours un doigt dessus ...


----------



## Seg (25 Août 2003)

dan38 a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'autochargement, vérifie les réglages de l'onglets Option, il m'a value valider les 2 options concernant le login pour que cela reste actif au redemarrage.



j'avais jamais coché l'option  'Configure at login', je viens de le faire pour voir ...  bon plus qu'à attendre le prochain reboot pour voir si ça marche


----------



## rezba (28 Novembre 2003)

Scroller verticalement et horizontalement avec son trackpad, sans appuyer sur aucune touche :  SideTrack 

Une PrefPanes très bien faite. Un petit temps d'adaptation, c'est tout.


----------



## @ybee (28 Novembre 2003)

Yep, Side Track c'est vraiment très très pratique !


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

ça marche sur un ibook?


----------



## einqui (29 Novembre 2003)

Salut,

   Il est ecrit que cette appli pour avoir le scroll avec le trackpad remplace le driver propose par Apple. En cas de probleme, est-ce qu'il est possible de sauvegarder le driver d'origine avant d'installer l'appli?


----------



## @ybee (29 Novembre 2003)

Oui ca fonctionne sur iBook jpense, ya pas de raison ...

Sinon, effectivement ca remplace le driver Apple, mais je suppose qu'en le copaint d'un autre machine et le remettant, tout revient à la normale ...


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2003)

Ca marche très bien sur un iBook, bien sur.

Ca ne détruit pas les préférences du driver d'Apple. Ca "prend la main" sur ces préférences, en leur donnant plus d'options.


----------



## Yip (30 Novembre 2003)

Et ils ont l'air de dire dans la doc que ça marche pas trop bien avec Safari, qu'en est-il en réalité ?

(je ne l'ai pas encore installé, j'ai la flemme de redémarrer, c'est surtout avec Safari que ce sera le plus utile je pense)


----------



## Yip (1 Décembre 2003)

Bon, finalement je l'ai installé et ça marche nickel avec Safari !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est de la balle ce truc !

Bon une fois de temps en temps, le curseur devient un peu feignant, mais rarement et vu le temps que ça fait gagner quand on n'utilise pas de souris à molette (la plupart du temps sur mon portable)...


----------

